# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Dubai, du lich dubai

## carnival

*Thành Phố Vàng Dubai* 
*DUBAI – ABU DHABI – SAFARI * 
*5 ngày – 4 đêm – Tourcode: DUBAI01/04D* 
Khởi hành 05/07 

*NGÀY 1: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – DUBAI*
            Qúy khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Dubai. Qua đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 2: DUBAI*
_(Ăn ba bữa)_
Đến Dubai, đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Tham quan:
- *Thánh đường Hồi giáo Jumeirah* – Thánh đường lớn nhất Dubai với lối kiến trúc vô cùng độc đáo
- Nhà của những gia đình cầm quyền một thời của Dubai tại quận Zabeel.
- *Khu phố cổ Bastakya* lịch sử với những *tòa nhà có tháp gió* được những nhà buôn giàu có xây dựng nên.
- *Các khu chợ của người Hồi giáo:* bán các loại gia vị nhập khẩu từ khắp Trung Đông. Khu chợ bao gồm rất nhiều các loại gia vị và hoa quả khô tốt nhất ở Dubai. Ngoài ra còn bày bán các đồ trang sức, vàng... và các mặt hàng khác.
Ăn tối, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 

*NGÀY 3: DUBAI – ABU DHABI*
_(Ăn ba bữa)_
Sau bữa điểm tâm, xe đưa quý khách khởi hành đi tham quan Abu Dhabi – thủ đô của các tiểu vương quốc Ả Rập Thống Nhất:
- *Trụ sở của Hội đồng Liên bang Quốc Gia* (bên ngoài) 
- *Nhà thờ Hồi giáo Grand Mosque* lớn thứ ba trên thế giới
- *Khu chợ bán thảm* đặc trưng của Dubai (Carpet market) và chợ của người Iran (Iranian Souk) 
- *Cung điện Al Hosn Palace* – được xây dựng vào cuối thế kỷ 19 và là tòa nhà lâu đời nhất của tiểu vương quốc Ả Rập thống nhất.
- Xe đưa đoàn dọc theo đại lộ Corniche nổi tiếng thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp bên vịnh Ba Tư 
- _Làng_ _thủ_ _công_ _mỹ_ _nghệ_ _Heritage_ _Village_*, Trung Tâm thương mại nổi tiếng Marina Mall*
- _Thánh_ _Đường_ _Sheikh_ _Zayed_ – ngôi Thánh đường Hồi giáo lớn nhất trên Thế giới
- *Tham quan Emirates Palace – Khách sạn 7 sao đầu tiên trên Thế giới.* 
Ăn tối, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi

*NGÀY 4: DUBAI – ẤN TƯỢNG BURI KHALIFA*
_(Ăn ba bữa)_

Sau bữa ăn sáng, đoàn tham quan

- *Burj Khalifa* - tòa tháp cao nhất thế giới, bạn sẽ có dịp được chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh Dubai từ tầng cao nhất
- *Công trình đảo cọ Palm Jumeirah* – được xây dựng theo hình cây cọ với 16 nhánh lá, được bao bọc bởi một loạt đảo hình vòng cung hình thành một đê chắn sóng dài 11km. Công trình tiêu tốn khoảng 12,3 tỷ USD này khiến chiều dài bờ biển của Dubai tăng thêm 530km.
- *Khách sạn Burj Al Arab* – “khách sạn bảy sao duy nhất trên thế giới”. Công trình cao 321m với thiết kế ánh sáng cầu kỳ và sang trọng. Burj Al Arab đơn giản đã chứng minh được tính duy nhất không thể bắt chước được của thế giới.

Ăn trưa, đoàn khởi hành tham quan tại mua sắm tại Trung Tâm Thương Mại lớn nhất Dubai Emirates.
Tham gia trò chơi Ski vui nhộn trong không khí mùa đông giữa vùng Trung Đông oi bức (chi phí tự túc)

Đoàn về khách sạn ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi

*NGÀY 5: DUBAI – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*
_(Ăn sáng, trưa)_
Sau bữa điểm tâm, trả phòng, tự do tham quan mua sắm. Ăn trưa, đoàn ra sân phi trường đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến tham quan, chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.


Giá Tour:  VNĐ/khách  
*29,864,000 VNĐ + 2,128,000 VNĐ (Thuế) = 31,992,000 VND/Khách*


*Bao gồm:*
-          Vé máy bay khứ hồi.
-     Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường 2,817,000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé) 
-     *Lệ phí xin Visa* 
-     Khách sạn 3 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lí do giới tính)
-     Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên. Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 
-     Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-     Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến. 
-     Quà của Carnival: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:*
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)
-          Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí điện thoại, giặt ủi, chi phí cá nhân…
-     Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 147.000VNĐ/khách/ngày.
-     Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-     Phụ thu phòng đơn : 3.200.000 VNĐ/khách 
-     Đối với khách Việt kiều Visa Việt Nam (01 lần) phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam 740.000 VND /khách (lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần).


*Ghi chú:* 
-          Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
Ø  Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm khởi hành.
Ø  Trong trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải nộp lệ phí visa và phí dịch vụ

*Kính Chúc Quý Khách* *Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ**!*
*Thanks and Best Regards*
*Duong Nguyen Thien Vu (Mr)      * 
_Sales & marketing Manager/GIT_
*Head office:* 
Add:             357 Vo Van Tan, Dist 3, HCM City
Tel:              (84. 8) 3 8342384 - Fax: (84. 8) 3 834 2386

Skype:          thienvu81
*Branch Office:*
Add:                 153 Nguyen Dinh Chieu St, Dist 3, HCM City
Tel:                   (84. 8) 39333567 - Fax: (84. 8) 3 834 2386

----------

